# Looking for Software to Draw Diagrams



## Mule (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a software to draw simple diagrams like the one below. Anybody know of a "cheap" easy software that I can purchase to make a few drawings?

View attachment 1403


View attachment 1403


/monthly_2010_10/downspout.JPG.1f0d1e72432e39773c3dc98a0ac2c5c9.JPG


----------



## mjesse (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like it was done with Google SketchUp. Free and fairly easy to use, with the ability to do some pretty intense stuff if your willing to put in the time.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 14, 2010)

Could be done with Microsoft paint


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 14, 2010)

We use DeltaCad http://www.deltacad.com/demo.html Click on the link for a 45 day free trail


----------



## Mule (Oct 14, 2010)

mjessse, I've played a little with Google Sketchup...It gave me diarrhea  

Is it easier to use now!!



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> Could be done with Microsoft paint


Paint can do drawings like that???

mtlogcabin

Delta Cad??? Is it easy to use? Inexpensive?


----------



## permitguy (Oct 14, 2010)

I just used Google Sketchup for a school project and it turned out very nice.  There is a ton of online support including video tutorials and forums.  There are also a HUGE number of existing models that can be imported into your designs.  I could replicate what you show in that picture within a few minutes.  Once you have completed a 3-dimensional design, you can zoom in on the portion you want to highlight and export what is seen on the screen as a 2-d jpeg image.  This is great for making brochures or doing PowerPoint presentations.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 14, 2010)

That's definitely sketchup.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 14, 2010)

DeltaCad is 39.95


----------



## mark handler (Oct 14, 2010)

Could be done with Microsoft paint


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 15, 2010)

Could be done by hand, too.  Can't get much cheaper than that!

Realize that any solution (hand sketching, SketchUp, MS Paint, DeltaCAD, DoubleCAD, etc.) will require some learning time to master before you can use it effectively.  It will all depend on what you're trying to achieve - a book illustration?  Construction documents?  A field directive?


----------



## brudgers (Oct 15, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Could be done with Microsoft paint


You could also cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring.


----------



## Mule (Oct 15, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> You could also cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring.


brudgers, you never cease to amaze me!      How many herrings would it take to cut down a tree?? What part would you use? Just a visualization of that poor herring.......bless it's heart....would you please stop rubbing that tree with me!!!!! I'll get a friggin axe!


----------



## Yikes (Oct 15, 2010)

Easy - the herring is the new 'handle' at the end of the pull-cord that starts your chainsaw.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 15, 2010)

I recommend a red herring.

View attachment 231


View attachment 231


/monthly_2010_10/red_herring.gif.acb6b79115d916afabebaa3ba0fbbf61.gif


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 15, 2010)

MtnArch,

While drawing by hand IS definitely an inexpensive way to compose drawings,

retrieving, altering, distributing  &  archiving them does pose greater

challenges than SketchUp and others.    

.


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 15, 2010)

Too true, GT - but it can be done in the field, or when the power goes out, or you find a napkin, or ...   ;-)

And you don't have to worry about what scale it's at!!!


----------



## DRP (Oct 17, 2010)

Sketchup is becoming more common for me. Free distribution of a powerful easy to use drawing program means those who previously drew on napkins now have a drawing tool with the advantages GT mentioned at their disposal. I don't think its going away, its the default I would learn to use... and I have been trying


----------

